# New to the game...



## don956 (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi everyone. I'm Rick and new to this website. For sometime I wanted to get some bantams and start a small business here in town since a lot of folks were looking for this breed. I went to San Antonio to visit my brother and being there I met this friend of his who had some Seranas for sale so I got myself a Spangled male and 4 hens ( one silver ginger and 3 red) . Being there I saw his breeding cages and took that idea and built me some out of scrap wood. Here are some pics and can't wait for them to start laying eggs.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Welcome to the chicken forum


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Hello and welcome! You're from my part of the country it looks like. I grew up in Rocksprings, but later met my Indian chief and moved to Oklahoma and have called it home for over 40 years now. We have a small backyard just for a few eggs and pleasure bunch of chickens that we are enjoying immensely. I have gotten many good tips and useful info here.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have a question, Don. It looks like your coop has wire doors with 2"x4" space wire. If so, you may want to put up hardware cloth because a raccoon can reach in and pull the heads off the chickens. It happened to 2 people I know . I love your rooster!


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

+1 on what Flock mama said


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! Your chickens are so cute!


----------



## don956 (Nov 18, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> I have a question, Don. It looks like your coop has wire doors with 2"x4" space wire. If so, you may want to put up hardware cloth because a raccoon can reach in and pull the heads off the chickens. It happened to 2 people I know . I love your rooster!


Yes. A friend of mine told me the same thing. I worked for the last 4 days and built a 8x20 chicken coop for my Seramas and Silkies a lot more secured. Here some pics.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

It looks real good Rick. There's plenty of room for more birds, overcrowding wont be an issue, and alot of ventilation. I cant tell in the pics if you have some type of netting or chicken wire covering the pen to prevent hawks and other birds of prey from flying in and snatching up one of your birds. If not, and as large as the pen area seems to be, perhaps plastic netting might be the way to go. I prefer chicken wire. Sometimes the weather and UV rays from the sun takes its toll on plastic netting causing it to weaken.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Boy Don, you certainly put that up quick! Love your little silkies!


----------

